
Roughhousing Lessons from Dad - sytelus
http://www.wsj.com/articles/roughhousing-lessons-from-dad-1402444262
======
VLM
""it does baffle me" that her husband enjoys getting the children so excited,
she says. At times, she adds, "I have to leave the room. It's such an
intuitive thing, to not want to tolerate the sounds of your kids screaming.""

They tried to over formalize and "other" it with games I've never heard of. I
got my kids all wound up and shrieking by playing traditional tag, peekaboo,
hide and seek (hide and go boo is way funnier)... and my wife hated it because
good luck getting a swarm of screaming little kids to take a bath 5 minutes
later or go to bed or pretty much obey anything their mom says until the
adrenaline rush wears off.

Once they get older and start playing among themselves, I want to leave the
room once they start screaming too, that noise can just be annoying unless
you're participating in the game.

~~~
sp332
They're not formalizing the games, they're just making names for categories of
games. And they're not assigning games to play with specific rules. I never
played sock wrestling growing up, but it is pretty popular.

------
glaberficken
I have a 4 yo daughter and it's funny because I do this type of play
instinctively (also my daughter simply loves it, and is always asking to do it
again).

feels like a really natural innate thing really...

